# A big Hello



## tuffty duck (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm very new to T2 in fact I was told only two week ago. I've taken time to process the fact that I'm not as healthy as I thought I once was.

Then guilt stepped in " have I eaten myself into diabetes?" now that's subsided I've been able to take a more  positive outlook and try my best to go without medication as long as possible and rely on diet to try and normalise me.

I'm attacking my new eating regime from two sides.. low sugar,  also as I need to loose weight low fat. Does anyone know of any literature or website that could make it easier for me to choose the correct foods as my poor brain is all fuzzed up with reading labels and my tummy feels empty and unloved.

Any advice will be welcomed

Thank you Tuffty


----------



## Lurch (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Tuffty duck, welcome. 

Totally agree with working to a better diet for your new 'condition'.  

Regulars will follow with great info.  Just like to say that diet and exercise shouldn't be under-estimated by your GP etc or by you.  'Reducing sugar' needs really to be self-testing at home on how carbohydrates are affecting your blood sugars.  Low carbing will require 'higher fatting' but don't worry as long as you don't go for sats or trans fats.  I lost 20 kilos after dx on low carbing so low fatting isn't always the Holy Grail. Monosat-fats like Olive oil and nuts are now known to be heart healthy!   Doesn't need to be very low carb - let your meter testing tell you. (Sorry if this is far too brief).

Please buy a meter and self test and keep a food diary (one unlikely to be prescribed0. Inexpensive meter and strips here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Gl...F8&qid=1404833824&sr=1-2&keywords=sd+codefree

Best website (apart from this forum) I found to explain self-testing and diet for diabetes was Jenny Ruhl's:-

http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/

Her '101' books on diet and blood sugars are brilliant too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jenny-Ruhl/e/B004ZDYKS6/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1404833714&sr=1-2-ent

Good luck


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome Tufty. As Lurch mentioned, testing is a great tool for any diabetic wanting to get to grips with the disease. If your GP won't let you have a meter and strips then you should really consider the SD Codefree as a cheap option (it works perfectly well, but the strips are considerably cheaper than most other meters). The method is to test, review and adjust. Test your blood sugars before and at least 1 and 2 hours after any meal and make notes of the results. Then adjust your diet according to the readings. It's not just sugar that causes us problems but carbs* as well, the kind found in white bread, pasta, rice and spuds especially so cutting down on those and using alternatives is a good idea.

* Our bodies transform carbohydrates into glucose very quickly and that sends the blood sugar levels soaring.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Tuffty, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but it is good to hear you so determined to get to grips with things! I would recommend starting by reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, which will provide you with a good introduction to Type 2 and how to overcome the challenges it presents. I would also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, probably the best book available for newly-diagnosed Type 2s.

As Lurch suggested, you ideally need a blood glucose meter so that you can test your tolerance for different types of food - a 'healthy' diet may contain some elements that you should really avoid, and your meter will show you which ones. The SD Codefree Meter has test strips that are around £7 for 50. Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  for guidance on how to test efficiently. Hopefully, once you have established what foods you tolerate well and what you should limit or avoid, you will not need to test so frequently, only when trying new things.

Blood glucose is affected by all forms of carbohydrate, not just sugar, so you need to be careful of bread, potatoes, rice, pasta etc. I'd recommend getting a book about the GL (Glycaemic Load) diet - The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction. If you start a food diary, recording everything you eat and drink, then you will be able to look for areas where you might improve things by substituting more diabetes-friendly items e.g. less potato and more green veg 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, nothing is considered 'silly', so if is bothering or confusing you - ask away!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome Tuffty Duck


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome Tufty, you'll find lots of helpful folk here


----------



## Mark T (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum tuffty duck


----------



## tuffty duck (Jul 9, 2014)

*A Big Thank You*

Hi,
 Thank you for taking the time to reply to my thread.

I've gathered all your advice together and now in the process of actioning it...monitor on its way

just at the moment it feels so complex however, I'm sure given time I will be posting advice to people that are new to life changes around controlling diabetes. 

Best Wishes

Tuffty


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2014)

Well there's no denying that it is a VERY complex subject indeed.  But you know the test they give Management Trainees?  They ask them how they would go about eating an elephant.

May seem impossible, but there is only one answer - to divide the elephant up into bite-sized pieces!

So do that and learn a new bit every day.  This is a marathon, not a sprint and like walking up a mountainside, if you take smaller steps at a comfortable pace, you'll get to the peak in a fit state to enjoy the view.

And now too, you'll be able to tell that anyone that thinks or tells you that living with diabetes is easy, actually doesn't know diddly squat about the condition.  Remember that, and it will stand you in very good stead for the rest of your life.


----------



## tuffty duck (Jul 11, 2014)

*Great Advice*

Thank you so much... I have to say that even though I have not told more than three people as I want to get used to it myself and know a little of what I'm talking about before coming out of the diabetes closet.

Yes it does feel very complex at the moment and I heed your advice and I will keep it in my memory for the times I'm sure I will have a wobble or two.

Very best wishes...Tuffty


----------



## Bessiemay (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome tuffty. As you can see already there are many knowledgeable people on this site so ask away. No question is too 'silly'. Many of us are still learning.


----------

